# DMC - Audi A4 B8 S-Line Aruba Blue - Light Correction Detail



## DetailMyCar (Apr 19, 2010)

Welcome to another DMC write-up, this time a lovely 2008 Audi A4 TDi, S-Line in Aruba blue (One of the nicest colours in my opinion)!

The owner contacted me a couple of weeks ago and said he wanted it enhanced to a decent standard that he can then keep on top of as he enjoys looking after it himself. We agreed on an Enhancement detail finishing with FK1000p so the car was dropped off at 8:30am and worked on until 7pm.

Here's how it began


















































































Wheels were cleaned first with AS Smart wheels, various brushes and arches with Megs APC and a large wheel woolie.

After this they were de-tarred and IronX sprayed all over but didn't find a huge amount to be fair



























The car was then snow foamed, rinsed and hand washed with Gliptone Wash N Glo shampoo and a lambswool mitt with 2 buckets & grit guards.

After washing it was re-rinsed then tardis applied where needed before IronX which again didn't find a huge amount



















After this the car was clayed with BH Regular clay with some shampoo and water mix as a spray lube - It had a lot of over spray all over the car, although the clay helped it was still pretty rough to touch so that would have to be dealt with when polishing.

It was towel dried with Uber towels and taken inside to tape up for polishing.

Under lights you could see a lot of holograms and scratches that weren't visible under normal lighting




























Swirly front offside wing




































Bad scratches / swirls under the S-Line badge




































Paint depth readings were taken all over the car to show healthy amounts










Front offside wing shows it had been painted but the owner confirmed this, good job done anyway as paint match was perfect, just the finishing letting it down with holograms and swirls



























Polishing wise it was dealt with using a Hex Logic orange pad with Scholl S17+ in most areas, occasionally having to step up to a Scholl Blue compounding pad with Megs 101 where areas were badly scratched. All was refined with Megs 205 with a white polishing pad

Offside looking better


















Under S-Line badge looking much better
(Before)









After













































Wing also looking far better!
(Before)









After




































A few other befores on the bonnet




































Nearside doors













































These were all dealt with by Megs 101 and a blue Scholl pad as the paint was rock hard, even S3 Gold didn't have a decent enough impact.

This is where it gets a bit more interesting, and explains the over spray on the rest of the car - It was very rough to touch.

Here's a repair done by the supplying dealership, no doubt a smart repair looking at how it has been "masked" off



















See the masking lines and over spray?




































Further away it stands out a mile









Bumper


















This was dealt with slowly and carefully as you can never be 100% the paint has been done properly but after a good bit of time all the overspray and masking lines were safely removed













































Bootlid was also badly scratched


















Pillars swirled too













































After S17+ but before refining



























After refining the whole car was dusted down using the air line and all tape removed before a final wipedown with Carpro Eraser

Sealed with FK1000p




































Tyres with Pinnacle









Finally the car was given a quick wipedown with Zaino Z8 just to add a bit more bling to the paintwork









Here's the finished article!





























































































































































































































































Thanks again for reading the write-up, I was happy with the final comment from the Owner which was that it was the best £200 he had ever spent 

Makes all the hard work worthwhile :buffer:

Don't forget to check out and Like our FB page - www.facebook.com/DetailingUK


----------



## cossienuts (Oct 14, 2008)

awesome work mat...final finish looks very good


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

Fantastic job buddy, looks tremendous!


----------



## deni2 (May 4, 2011)

Looks great, very nice finish :thumb:.


----------



## jlw41 (Jun 5, 2011)

Stunning work :thumb:


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Looks fantastic:thumb:


----------



## steve from wath (Dec 12, 2008)

like you say that blue looks very nice on the car

very good work and a deep ,glassy finish now to the paint


----------



## Mumbles (Nov 7, 2011)

Great work, such a gorgeous colour and those finishing shots look stunning :thumb:


----------



## alesoft73 (Aug 27, 2012)

Nice Job, great GloSS!


----------



## Keith_Lane (Dec 9, 2011)

Great work there mate!


----------



## skorpios (Sep 11, 2011)

Excellent job there mate... :thumb:


----------



## DetailMyCar (Apr 19, 2010)

Thanks for all the comments guys! I really like the colour though, definitely the right choice for this car I reckon!


----------



## id_doug (Apr 6, 2011)

Very nice, great results :thumb:

Really like the colour, suits the car well.


----------

